# teeccino - is it any good?



## clothdiapermama (Jan 25, 2004)

Right now we're on a special diet with no tea or coffee.









This morning I REALLY needed a "cuppa joe". But, I resisited!









So, I'm wondering if teeccino is a good alternative. How does it compare to good coffee (I'm a bit of a coffee snob!)? Which flavor tastes the best?
TIA!


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

It's pretty good, but a bit expensive. Doesn't taste like coffee, but it's a pleasant taste. I got the regular flavor.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

My husband switched from coffee to teeccino and really likes it. Lots of great flavors and such. VAnilla nut and chocolate mint are his favorites. I would give it a shot, much healthier for you.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

I love it. It helped me when I kicked coffee. I like the mocha, it was pretty close to the real thing without the after taste coffee has. It is expensive so I wouldn't make a big pot of it. You brew it like coffee. I have a togo botum that I got from Starbucks. It makes 1 togo cup right in the cup so there was no waste. Otherwise I use a larger botum and make enough for a cup or two. I like the warmth of coffee with cream and some sweetener, and I could get the same thing with the teeccino.


----------



## NoHiddenFees (Mar 15, 2002)

The only thing that's kept me off coffee is Pero with a bit of sweetener and milk. Since it's instant, it's convenient too. Roma is similar, but doesn't dissolve as well or get the nice frothy top.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

I think Teecino is absolutely disgusting. Horrible. Doesn't taste a bit like coffee.
Our homeopathic doc recommended it for hubby since he was quitting coffee, since even decaf coffee can antidote homeopathic remedies. DH thought it was nauseating, too.
Pero with some rice milk isn't bad, hot or cold, but it still doesn't taste like coffee.
I don't think anything can replace real coffee. Can you have decaf?
Best of luck to you getting over the withdrawal headache!

Jen


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

Teecino is *ok* . It's the smell that really bothers me. I can drink it, but I like Pero or Inca better...On a deliciousness scale of 1-10, I'd give it about a 5.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I have the hazelnut flavor and it's...ummm...okaaaaay. It honestly doesn't taste like hazelnuts to me, but it has a weird kind of flavor that I don't like--maybe that *is* the taste of brewed hazelnut. Or maybe that is the chicory. There is just something kind of "bugsprayish" about the taste, for lack of a better description.

I used to get some sort of roasted barley malt that was a coffee substitute. It was actually pretty good--it tasted like really bad coffee. :LOL Meaning really weak, old coffee, but it didn't have a flavor that stood out as bad.


----------



## clothdiapermama (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you all for the info. Maybe, I'll try a cheaper alternative to coffee first, since Teeccino is $$. Pero seems to sound OK - maybe I'll give it a shot.

I've been drinking decaf so no withdrawal headaches - Thank goodness - but I miss the taste & aroma. But I'm not sure if decaf is actually much better after doing a bit of research on how it is decaffenated. I don't know what I'll do after this diet is over. Decisions...decisions...arhgg!







:


----------



## tessamami (Mar 11, 2002)

I like it a LOT. Also, trying to avoid Cafix because it's made by Nestle.


----------



## 3_opihi (Jan 10, 2003)

If you are worried about the chemical processing in decaf coffee - try swiss water processed decaf. Check it out HERE

HTH


----------



## KLK7 (Jan 31, 2004)

maybe i am a weirdo (ok i am definately a weirdo, but that has nothing to do with the topic at hand :LOL ) but I really like Teechino. DH does too. Only the chocolate mint.


----------



## jenP (Aug 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiapermama*

I've been drinking decaf so no withdrawal headaches

I didn't think decaf had enough caffeine to prevent a caffeine-withdrawal headache. Maybe you were one of the lucky ones who wasn't physically addicted to caffeine!! Lucky you! (I wish I could quit coffee without a week or two of bad headaches. I am addicted to caffeine. Just a cup a day, but if I don't get that one cup, I suffer.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdiapermama*
But I'm not sure if decaf is actually much better after doing a bit of research on how it is decaffenated.

I second the pp's advice to get Swiss water method decaf. Tastes and smells wonderful, just like regular, and if you aren't addicted to caffeine anyway then a permanent switch to decaf sounds like just the ticket!

Jen


----------

